# Wanna join this Bak Mei school?



## AceHBK (Aug 4, 2007)

I ran across this website doing some research on Bak Mei Kung Fu.
I can't believe that the school's Sifu has NO PROBLEM with this.  I am utterly amazed.  Just watch the YouTube link and share your thoughts.

http://undergroundkungfu.com/index.php


----------



## arnisador (Aug 4, 2007)

Well...I wouldn't participate in that, but at least they're willing to test their stuff.

I don't know much about Bak Mei, but I did recognize the hook-like strikes with the middle knuckle. You could certainly understand how that cut on the cheek was made!


----------



## clfsean (Aug 4, 2007)

It's the way the teacher & his teacher (his dad) learned... why not? The students are good with the idea, why not believe it? The style is all about doing just exactly that... where's the issue? If it doesn't work for you, that's cool... but it does for them.


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 4, 2007)

I could not see myself joining a school like this. This seems like nothing more than a fight club.

I feel bad if I accidently hurt a classmate.  I guess that they don't work on control..lol


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 5, 2007)

I must be getting old.  I remember when all sparring was bare fisted and cuts where a commen thing if you did not block.
For those not old enough to remember sparring and tournament fighting used to alow such things as grabbing the opponents gi and holding onto it while you pummeled him . 
The school looks like it has a large student body so some folks must still like the type of training that the instructor is giveing


----------



## qi-tah (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, i assume there are some striking rules in place during the sparring or the injury rate would be through the roof! Other than the lack of protective gear, i have to say that looked like a lot of fun.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Aug 5, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> I could not see myself joining a school like this. This seems like nothing more than a fight club.
> 
> I feel bad if I accidently hurt a classmate. I guess that they don't work on control..lol


 

You took the words right out of my mouth when I saw it.  Based on how many people are croweded into that room, that is exactly what it is.  Remember, people are attracted to things like this.  The chance to see some bloodshed is a crowd draw any day.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 6, 2007)

Ya, definitely no my bag, but if it works for them, it works for them. 
For me, the portion of the video that read "the ONLY true master in the US" told me all I need to know about this guy.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 6, 2007)

I chose not to even think about such comments as they only show the arrogence or stupidity of such people makeing them


----------



## clfsean (Aug 6, 2007)

Well the one thing about Sifu Luo's school... he has an open door policy for gong sau. He takes all comers. If it's that bothersome, his school is easy to find in San Fran. Go knock on the door. 

As to his claims... well that's him. I don't think it bothers too many people otherwise somebody would've stepped up & talked to him about it. The Bak Mei & Lung Ying community is kinda small & everybody knows everybody.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 6, 2007)

I have briefly met sifu Luo several years ago and have seen him demonstrate Bak Mei form, and have spoken with a couple people who have trained with him.  His school used to be just a couple blocks from where I lived, but then he moved it closer to downtown San Francisco, not far from where I work.  I sometimes wander by there when I am on lunch break.

He is very intense, very strong, and fast as hell.  From what I have seen of Bak Mei, it isn't a pretty style but looks very direct and effective.  I think he's actually a little scary with it.  Apparently he grew up in an area in China where there wasn't really too much to do with his spare time except to train.  So that is what the young people did, train and beat the crap out of each other, and challenge any schools that might try to set up too nearby.  I think most of them were sent packing.  It was really old-school training of the type that doesn't exist in a lot of places anymore.  

So there ya go, good, scary kung-fu.

People who want to write off all kung fu as flowery crap should go visit this guy.  He'll definitely change your mind.


----------



## Trent (Aug 6, 2007)

It looks like good, old school kung fu to me.  But I'm old and remember training that way, too.  Still do, in fact.  Although, they could use some better footwork and body mechanics while sparring regardless of style, but hey, that's what sparring is for, to find out your weak spots for real (not what you think they are) and work on them in training.


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 7, 2007)

You know there is nothing wrong with this type of training, but it can't be your only type of training. This website fits the stereotype perfectly. Its all marketing to the "fight club crowd" from the logo, down to the font chosen for the menu. As someone else said, "blood draws a crowd" and crowds spend lots of money on DVD's. So, it makes sense to make money off that type of crowd. Even the "only true master" and all that is just marketing, piss poor marketing in my opinion as its quite transparent, but thats just my own opinions.

The problem with the fighters is that when you start allowing this kind of fighting you loose focus of the goal. We do "bare knuckle sparring" as well but not just running around with our heads down swinging for the fences. If this is the only type of training you do you miss the opportunity to learn intricate details and skills vital to real cma fighting skill. You have to learn control not only to control your power but to control your body. In kung fu you have to have full control of your body and I didn't see that from many of the fighters on the video. To be able to redirect and yield at full speed and power takes learning it slow and understanding by feeling (both the thrower and the receiver) the principles and techniques. Only then can you really hope to be able to convert those skills into real speed fighting. Once you understand control of yourself and your opponent you can really tear up someone fighting the way some of those guys were just throwing wild punches that didn't even have the possibility of hitting the target let alone doing real damage. 

This type of fighting and training has its place, but it must be done correctly and trained for correctly. We fight with no gear as well and rarely have injuries, so you might be surprised. Of course we are talking about only advanced students who not only have control of their own bodies and power but understand how to actually pull off kung fu techniques and principles and get out of them all at full speed. But that is a process that must be learned before just going in and just swinging out. We just had our annual titling where we went and had to fight 20 other students all back to back. No gear, etc. However only one person went to the E.R. and that was for a separated shoulder he really did to himself. So its valid, just has to be done properly and with the right intent. 

Ok, off my soapbox now...sorry....
7sm


----------

